# Vm4



## Imotions (27/6/16)

Hi guys

dunno if its just me or not 
do you guys have VM4 in 3mg? im trying to do an order online and its only picking up 0mg

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/16)

Yip looks like only 0mg in stock. @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/6/16)

Will be ordering this week, sorry things have been so hectic with trying to get the new warehouse sorted etc


----------



## Imotions (27/6/16)

ahh ohk no problemo vk4 still there lol next time thanks @Rob Fisher and @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (27/6/16)

I must have just got lucky. 

Yay - I managed to pick up a 3mg


----------



## Imotions (27/6/16)

eish lucky guys

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

